# Free Eyeglass Case Knitting Pattern



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

So simple yet so effective. Would be great for the craft stall at the Summer Fete's and Christmas Bazaars.

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners3.htm


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheshire Cat said:


> So simple yet so effective. Would be great for the craft stall at the Summer Fete's and Christmas Bazaars.
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners3.htm


Thank-you for sharing.


----------



## patrisha (Nov 3, 2011)

Just downloaded this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing - bet I still lose my reading glasses though!! x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is very nice, simple and sweet, thank you!!!!


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

Just downloaded this. Thanks!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

hmmmm...to use up those bits of yarn...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the case. Thank you very much for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

very practical, I need one for my sunglasses. thank you


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

oannejay said:


> very practical, I need one for my sunglasses. thank you


Do you know oannejay, that's exactly what I was thinking, as sunglasses never seem to come in a case. :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

oannejay said:


> very practical, I need one for my sunglasses. thank you


Great idea, oannejay! I'm forever losing sunglasses. Maybe if I made a case for them I could keep track of them.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

